
Do Certain Types of Sneakers Prevent Injuries? - robg
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/07/21/phys-ed-do-certain-types-of-sneakers-prevent-injuries/?ref=magazine
======
kleinsch
Running on your heels is the #1 source of running injuries. If you learn
proper running technique, you don't need motion control shoes or insoles. For
a more technical approach, look up Evolution Running. For a more beginner-
focused approach that also incorporates mental aspects, look up Chi Running.
Both offer the same fundamental technique advice, just go about it in
different ways.

